# Wild Grinder Wobble. Please help!



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all:

A few days ago I posted about sharpening systems. Well, I bought the 8" Rikon Slow Speed Grinder at Woodcraft and sprung for the Wolverine jigs as well. 

I have mounted everything to my bench, however, the grinder/wheels have such extreme wobble as to render them unusable. I've read up on fixes. I've rotated the inside and outside washers. I've rotated the wheels. I've wire brushed the spindle and inside of washers. I've shimmed the washers. I used the washers from the other stone. I can't get it to reduce to a useable level!

Below is a video of the grinder with no shimming (can't figure out how to embed, so it's a link). Just stone and washers. Note that after it comes to a rest it REVERSES course as if it was totally unbalanced and the heavy side was coming to a rest at the bottom. 

Any help or ideas are welcome. Should I try to exchange this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8NfEbP7POY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

have you trued them with a diamond wheel dresser?
mine vibrated alot till i did that
like this
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085990/43787/Diamond-Wheel-Dressing-Tool-120grit.aspx


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> have you trued them with a diamond wheel dresser?
> mine vibrated alot till i did that
> like this
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085990/43787/Diamond-Wheel-Dressing-Tool-120grit.aspx



The grinder came with one, but the problem isn't that it wobbles in and out (toward me and away) but from side to side. 

I think the wheel dresser only works in the other direction. Am I wrong?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you are correct:thumbsup:
i would take it back and get another and run it while you are there to make sure it runs right


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like you've done a lot. If the grinder is running true without the wheels then it has to be your washers, the stone or if it has some sizing washers in the stone hole then I would include that. 
The first thing to do is to rotate the stone and lock it down. It it wobbles do it again, and again etc until most or all of the wobble is gone. Typically on most less expensive grinders it's the washers that are the problem and sometimes you can shim them along with rotating the stone to get rid of the wobble. 
Once you get the side to side wobble you concentrate on the stones being out of round. A diamond hone with a jig to hold it is the best way to solve that problem. Start wheels and diamond hones held hand held don't necessarily true up a wheel and make it round. they are primarily used to simply clean or flatten the surface. Sometimes you can use the T shaped diamond hones resting on the tool rest to true a stone if you take light cuts. 
Here's my video. Hope it helps.


----------



## Cheyne55 (Dec 27, 2013)

I’ve been researching this topic for a few hours and found this post pretty helpful. Thanks for compiling the info in one spot.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I exchanged the defective Rikon for a new one. I have yet to tame all of it's own vibrations, but it was usable out of the box. I touched up my roughing gouge and spindle gouge. Wow. What a difference a few small seconds on the 120 stone makes. 

Also, the Wolverine jig is great. Just amazing. 

I got into turning a few short weeks ago and didn't have a way to sharpen (silly me). My tools dulled to a point that is embarrassing. So, I spent the last few weeks using dull dull dull tools... so my learning process was corrupted by it. I almost have to relearn my spindle gouge.


----------

